# Rasheed Wallace Re-Retires



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo
> 
> Knicks announce that Rasheed Wallace has retired.


...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Isn't it more like re-re-re-re-retires at this point?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He could have helped that team if he'd been healthy, not for extended minutes though. Early this year he looked pretty good, especially compared to how done he looked like in Boston.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow. I actually thought he was going to last the whole season. Disappointing.


----------

